# Show Us Your Hunter Orange Apparel!



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Guys,

Now that its hunting season, what orange apparel do you wear? I'm having a hard time figuring out what to get.


----------



## ThatGuyontheTrail (Sep 22, 2018)

For riding through hunting areas (rail to trail) or for riding to hunt?


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

*Long sleeve quick dry, orange as hell*









Carhartt


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

If it's warm, I just wear an orange or similarly bright T-shirt. If it's chilly, I have this jacket, a Patagonia Alpine Guide. I picked it up cheap when they updated it with a less breathable laminate fabric.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

ThatGuyontheTrail said:


> For riding through hunting areas (rail to trail) or for riding to hunt?


It would be for riding through hunting areas.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

Our local trails are closed during firearms deer season, but outside of that, during bow season which is longer, it's generally prudent to wear blaze orange. There are many hi-viz orange and green polypropylene shirts on Amazon usually around $8 - $15. Around here, these are common too.


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks Cuyuna. I'll check those out.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

Cuyuna said:


> Our local trails are closed during firearms deer season, but outside of that, during bow season which is longer, it's generally prudent to wear blaze orange. There are many hi-viz orange and green polypropylene shirts on Amazon usually around $8 - $15. Around here, these are common too.


What kind of shirt is that in the pic?


----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

@bmcs and evasive - Thank you for posting images of the clothing.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

toadmeister said:


> What kind of shirt is that in the pic?


Apparenlty it's Primalware. I'd have to look at the tags.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

I like to hunt and bicycle. Want to combine them!


----------



## in the trees (Mar 24, 2005)

Bontrager Rally MIPS helmet in Radioactive Orange -

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...mountain-bike-helmet/p/21797/?colorCode=black


----------



## rufus (Jun 15, 2004)

Yeah, they're road shoes, but I just got them about two weeks ago. Pictures don't do them justice, in real life, they're a bright, bright blaze orange.

They do make a mountain shoe in the same color.


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

$100 idea that I've never made happen:
Remember lycra helmet covers, before there was plastic over the foam. 
Remember foam beer coozies that you bought at local gas stations with dumb slogans like " welcome to loserville population 1. Thats you."
Marry these two brilliant ideas, in hunter orange, and sell them and sell them cheap at the LBC.
Bam! Drop mic.
Somebody with more time than me make this happen.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ you can still get helmet covers. I've got a some in yellow that I use when it's cold/rainy/hunting season. 

I used to hunt in some areas where motor vehicles where prohibited and used mtbs with BOB trailers to haul gear and game. That was mainly archery so no blaze orange. Did some handgun hunting on mtbs too. Blaze orange for that, of course.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

Big box sporting goods stores like Dicks have running t shirts pretty cheap that come in all sorts of bright colors. They're pretty light and breathable, buy a size up and layer over your regular gear if it's cold. I use them for road riding too. This is from a railtrail ride that passes through open country and woods where hunting occurs.


----------



## screamingbunny (Mar 24, 2004)




----------



## jscott36 (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice Screaming-b. I like it.


----------



## bayou985 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah I know this is a late response, As a hunter bow and firearm I also use a MTB to scout with...During hunting season stay TFO of hunting areas on MTB everybody should respect each others space...

Disclaimer: Second Amendment is a joke...NRA [New Republican Army] is a political scam.


----------



## toadmeister (Sep 24, 2017)

bayou985 said:


> Yeah I know this is a late response, As a hunter bow and firearm I also use a MTB to scout with...During hunting season stay TFO of hunting areas on MTB everybody should respect each others space...
> 
> Disclaimer: Second Amendment is a joke...NRA [New Republican Army] is a political scam.


Troll much?

So you use firearms and don't support the 2nd Amendment? Nice...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

bayou985 said:


> Disclaimer: Second Amendment is a joke...NRA [New Republican Army] is a political scam.


Another constitutional scholar weighs in....:lol:

As a "political scam"  it's been quite effective...one which has apparently been kicking your ass for quite some time. And likely will for some time to come.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

bayou985 said:


> Yeah I know this is a late response, As a hunter bow and firearm I also use a MTB to scout with...During hunting season stay TFO of hunting areas on MTB everybody should respect each others space...


This is precisely backwards out here. Nearly the entire USFS is a hunting area. Hunting around popular trail networks is dumb, although lazy people do it.


----------

